# lipo-fuel



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

oh.......my........god........

yuck

I've heard before of using lipofat as biodiesel, but still, yuck!


----------



## namyzarc (Mar 18, 2008)

david85 said:


> oh.......my........god........
> 
> yuck
> 
> I've heard before of using lipofat as biodiesel, but still, yuck!


Are you kidding? With all the obese people here in the US, can you imagine how much fuel we could produce from the fatties? We've just solved the oil crisis! LOL...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Like I said....yuck.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

I've got about 50 lbs I could stand to burn myself! Let's see now, at 8 lbs/gal that's enough lard to run my truck about 120 miles on the interstate.


----------

